# Here Comes Santa Claus! Let's see those old Christmas Bicycle Ads!



## rustjunkie (Dec 9, 2017)

Everybody's waiting for the man with the bag 
Let's see those vintage Christmastime bicycle adverts


----------



## kunzog (Dec 9, 2017)

Here are a few I have.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## bikeman76 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 9, 2017)

Here's a Hiawatha ad.





There are more ads in this previous thread.

.https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-christmas-bike-ads.101942/


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 9, 2017)

Not an exact fit for the thread, but what the heck. It's almost Christmas.
1967 CCM Dealers Christmas Incentive Brochure.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## island schwinn (Dec 9, 2017)

Christmas morning.


----------



## 100bikes (Dec 10, 2017)

Get an early start on your shopping - check out this March issue of the comic book.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 10, 2017)

What could be better than an Iver in its original shipping crate !!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm not sure what kind of bicycle this guys thinking about for Christmas, but I'm sure it's going to be a fast ride.
It looks like Santa's pretty excited about it. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Christmas morning.View attachment 722223




Good one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 12, 2017)

100bikes said:


> Get an early start on your shopping - check out this March issue of the comic book.
> 
> View attachment 722268
> 
> View attachment 722270




My favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 14, 2017)

From Boy’s Life.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 722368



Well Santa, then how about a jeep?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## cbudsbikes (Dec 16, 2017)

Schwinn Style!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 19, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> View attachment 724755 View attachment 724756



love the second advert!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 20, 2017)

Sorry about the quality..I can't scan these unless I take the book apart..
There's more,I'll try to post them later today.


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 20, 2017)

Here is a couple I have also a pedal car I thought you guys would like.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2017)

These are great!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 722363



You have the "Motherlode"  Thanks!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Sorry about the quality..I can't scan these unless I take the book apart..
> There's more,I'll try to post them later today.View attachment 727058 View attachment 727059 View attachment 727060 View attachment 727061



WOW....Cool..


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2017)

I posted last year, but here are a couple more...Cheers...Bob


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 25, 2017)

..Just found this one.  Merry Christmas


----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2021)

Found this old thread a day late, Oh well, Happy Holidays


----------

